# Season so far?



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Haven't noticed a whole lot of posts about how coyote season has been going so far. But then again, if you're having the same success I've had, I can see why. For one reason or another I haven't been able to get out as much as usual (about half as much) and the calling has been tougher (about 6-7 stands for every call in and kill) compared to about a 4:1 ratio in previous years.

What of year are you guys having? More yotes? Higher ratio of kills to stands? More call ins? Fewer coyotes in your area? Just curious. Saskcoyote


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

seems abit tougher this year for me Sask. i did ok when i was working outta town (western Nodak.) shot about 25 in the month i was there however i made quite afew blank stands and very few multiples. most were all older adult males :-? 
just filled my bowtag tonight on a big doe so i'm ready to rock and roll on coyotes.
got my .17-.204 back and am fireforming round for it. it's looking real good so far  am excited to whack some fur with it :thumb: 
i enjoy your post/stories/pics. keep em coming


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Been hammering them. I have gone 5 for 10 so far but i dont want you to get the idea this is normal. I think that i have been doing so much scouting waiting for season to start that when i do go out i have a very good idea of where to go.

BUT i am due for a dry spell rifle season aways makes life hard on me. Not sure why could be the droves of guys shooting at everything they see from the rode or an abundance of gut piles to snack on. Either way I have a hard time killing anything till Dec.

17/204 ??? I bet thats a hot little pill. How fast is it?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Have been out twice.

Called 3 stands with papapete in October and got 2 coyotes.

Called 4 stands with xdeano a week later and we got skunked (Murphy's Law Day  ).

Probably be a few weeks before I get out next--probably the 2nd weekend of Dec. under the full moon?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Went a couple times in early Nov. and had good luck but it's white tail season now so I am focusing on them.


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

I was in Alberta the last 9 days and after shooting my deer, I hunted coyotes. I shot 24 rounds and ended up with 13 in 4 days. The coyote numbers up there are crazy. No one hunts them, they shoot them, but dont call them, which made for some fun times.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

phutch30 said:


> I was in Alberta the last 9 days and after shooting my deer, I hunted coyotes. I shot 24 rounds and ended up with 13 in 4 days. The coyote numbers up there are crazy. No one hunts them, they shoot them, but dont call them, which made for some fun times.


i thought non-res could not hunt coyotes in canada?????? 
good shooting by the way :thumb:


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

That is just for certain parts of Canada, Alberta is OK.

I just got access to some new land, guy said coyotes everywhere, bugging his sheep, so come kill them. I'm jazzed.
success so far has been alright, only a couple times out, two killed. First day back out is always a mess for me though, gotta get back into the swing of things. I'm ready to start the massacre.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

You're right, C4L, Saskatchewan is a province where non-residents can't hunt coyotes. Up until a few years back, non-residents were allowed four coyotes but what apparently happened was that some non-residents were using coyote tags as an excuse to get into areas for deer that were off-limits to them. That brought the clamp-down from our natural resources department. Oh, well, another case of a few spoiling it for the many.

Alberta, from what I heard last, doesn't allow electronic calls but that doesn't make much difference to guys like PH -- good calling and good shooting. Getting 13 coyotes in four days is pretty decent, I've only had one 3-dog day this year with all the rest being single days. As for multiples, I've only called in singles this year except for one double. I whacked the closest dog (with the .17 Rem.) but his buddy got into cover before I could get another shot.

I haven't been out for 11 days and the way the calendar is looking, I won't get out for at least another week. By that time the deer hunters will have worked 'em over pretty good. From what's happening so far, this could be the worst season I've had in a long, long time. Oh, well, keep the faith. :beer:

Bearhunter, I'm interested in hearing how that .17/.204 is going to perform. Sounds like a bona fide coyote killer.

Anybody else have some coyote stats? Saskcoyote

Anybody else have some stats


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Season so far? Just started here in Wyoming. My partner and I tied for 2nd in a competition last weekend (we made a few mistakes! Mine was the worst one! :roll: ). We hunted two areas and saw more coyotes than we have been seeing in recent years. Hopefully that will be a trend. I am heading back to North Dakota tomorrow to use the 2nd week of my small game license (I miss the annual permit! :******: ). By mid December I will have my little trail rig completed (modified Samurai) and be terrorizing the coyotes for sure. Last year was so dismal for coyote numbers that I basically took the year off. After calling up a bunch of coyotes last weekend, I must say that the flame has been re-lit. :sniper:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

What do you mean second weekend of your small game license? From what I understand you don't need a small game license to hunt coyotes and fox, but you do need some furbearer certificate and something esle. http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/otherspecies/foxcoyote.html


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

CALL THE DNR!!


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Made 7 sets so far this year and got one. Called 3 spots yesteday morning that I know hold dogs and no luck? Thinking they are eating gut piles or it just isn't cold enough yet. I called a spot yesterday that I spotted about 8 dogs in a week ago? Talked with the land owner and he said I was the first he gave permission to call it, so it hasn't been over called yet.


----------

